

Young Entrepreneur Combines Clothes with Charities - schlichtm
http://apparelbykarma.com/what-made-apparel-by-karma/

======
sammy92
Finally some one who honestly wants to contribute to charities. I think this
is an excellent idea. Great article and good luck. We need more people like
you.

------
Jacx
Its nice to see a company that wants to so earnestly try and help people. Even
to go so far as to give them the shirt off their own back.

------
kayceem
The goal is to keep happy customers happy, and make a difference in the world
one step at a time. Good job Karma thumbs up!

------
karmakameleon
You're doing a great job, man! Keep it up. We hope you can get as much support
as you need here.

------
maniac71690
Great idea. Always nice to see people trying to help out.

------
daryl93
You're doing a great job! I hope it takes off.

------
Dawnage
Probably one of the best reads I've had to date..

gl bro.

